# brown feathers around beak



## Broadway_freak (Jun 6, 2020)

Hello All!!!

I have been noticing on my four month old cockatiel that in the past few days after she eats her feathers around her beak are turning brownish. At first I thought that she was salivating but i don't think that it is saliva. Then I thought that it might be the food that I am feeding her. Every day I feed her one and a half tablespoons of cockatiel food I got from my specialty bird store. Also I feed her a majority of a mixture of vegetables (about including Kale, Carrots, Celery, and Bell peepers. I know that Celery has a lot of water in it so is the water rubbing off on her beak or do i need to take her to a vet as soon as possible. She usually eats most of her veggies and about half of her food. Is she eating to much to make her feathers turn this color? I have added some photos to show what I see on her. Any help is appreciated Thank you!!!


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

She might be getting some food stains on the feathers. Try watching her while she eats her vegetables to see if she's getting food on her face. If you can figure out how she's getting her feathers dirty, you might be able to change the way you serve the food so it's less messy.


----------



## justmeJulie (Sep 8, 2020)

Looks to me like food. My tiels are always super messy when they eat anything other than bird food/pellets.


----------

